# Torsteuerung mit Fernbedienung



## Volker Schott (9 Juli 2022)

Hallo,
ich muss eine Logo Programmieren für eine Rolltor. Im Prinzip kein Problem aber...
das ganze soll funktionieren über einen Impuls von der Fernbedienung.
Tor ist zu bedeutet:
1. Impuls auf
2. Impuls stop
3. Impuls zu

Tor ist auf bedeutet
1. Impuls zu
2. Impuls stop
3. Impuls auf

Wie würdet ihr das machen - Problem ist dass die Fernbedienungen nur 1 Kanal haben und immer der selbe Eingang kommt.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (9 Juli 2022)

Wenn Flanke Eingang und Tor offen fahr zu.
Wenn Tor fährt und Flanke Eingang stoppen.
Wenn Flanke Eingang und Tor zu fahr auf.
Drehrichtung Wechsel bei stopp und Start  des Tores unterwegs.
So funktionieren fast alle Fernbedienungen für Garagen Tore. Ein taster mit dieser Funktion.
Jetzt brauchst du ein paar Flankenimpulse und schon sollte es klappen. 
Versuch mal wie weit du kommst. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Privat oder Gewerblich?


----------



## Volker Schott (10 Juli 2022)

Hallo,
es geht hier um privates Vergnügen - habe ein Rolltor gebraucht gekauft. Das wurde über 3 Taster bedient (auf-stop-zu)
Jetzt bin ich so weit
Flanke Eingang und Tor zu Ausgang Auf kommt
Flanke Eingang und Tor auf Ausgang Zu kommt
Flanke Eingang wenn Tor fährt bedeutet Stop
Das Problem ist, wenn das Tor in der Mitte stoppt und kein Endschalter belegt ist habe ich keine Startbedingung mehr.
Ich bin halt Anfänger - will es aber schaffen.


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Schalte 2 Selbsthalterelais mit rein. Eins für Richtung Auf und eins für Richtung zu. Die setzt Du als Flipflop wechselseitig zurück, wenn das Tor auf den jeweiligen Endschalter trifft.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Wenn Flanke Eingang und *Tor offen* fahr zu.
> ...
> Wenn Flanke Eingang und *Tor zu* fahr auf.


Eine RückMeldung, ob 'Tor offen' oder 'Tor zu' oder 'Tor weder noch' oder 'Tor steht, obwohl angesteuert, weil EndAnschlag erreicht' gibt es aber nicht?
Sprich, man müsste sich "nur" merken, welche Richtung (auf/zu) zuletzt gefahren wurde.
Gibt es ausser der "FernBedienung" auch eine "NahBedienung" (Tasten vor Ort)?

Oh, ich war schon wieder zu langsam ...


----------



## Volker Schott (10 Juli 2022)

Die Nahbedienung wollte ich einfach per Taster parallel zum Eingang der Fernbedienung machen. Ich habe das mit den RS für die Fahrtrichtung probiert. Das Problem ist das Zurücksetzen. Wenn ich die RS-Relais über die Endschalter zurücksetze dann habe ich das Problem in Bei Stop in der Mitte.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

Volker Schott schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit den RS für die Fahrtrichtung probiert. Das Problem ist das Zurücksetzen. Wenn ich die RS-Relais über die Endschalter zurücksetze dann habe ich das Problem in Bei Stop in der Mitte.


Du sprichst also von 2 RS, eines für auf und eines für zu. Du brauchst ein drittes, nur um die zuletzt gefahrene Richtung zu speichern.
Damit kann man dann immer in abwechselnder Richtung starten. Startet man damit unbeabsichtigt in der falschen Richtung, einfach noch zwei Impulse hinterherschicken ...


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Anders herum. Ein Relais für fahren und 2(geht auch mit einem, ist aber unübersichtlicher) für die Richtung.

Edit: Ich würde die Richtung aber invertiert programmieren. Bei Fahrt in Richtung zu und Stop, würde ich wieder auf fahren, bzw. bei Richtung Auf wieder zu. Falls das Tor auf ein Hinderniss trifft, hast Du sonst Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juli 2022)

Einfach und übersichtlich genug?


----------



## dekuika (10 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62227
> 
> Einfach und übersichtlich genug?


Die Endlagen könntest Du noch mit reinnehmen. Dann wäre die Steuerung schon fertig.


----------



## Volker Schott (10 Juli 2022)

Es ist geschafft - habe alles drin. Endlagen, Lichtschranke, Sicherheitsleiste. Wenn Lichtschranke oder Sicherheitsleiste bei "Auf" kommen bleibt das Tor stehen. Wenn Lichtschranke oder Sicherheitsleiste bei "Zu" kommen fährt das Tor 5 sec. auf und bleibt dann stehen. Die Ausgange habe ich anzugsverzögert damit das Tor auch wirklich steht vor Richtungswechsel. Was ich jetzt noch machen könnte wäre eine Laufzeitbegrenzung falls ein Endschalter ausfällt. Wenn ihr wollt schaut es Euch an - geht bestimmt besser zu machen. Für Eure Tipps vielen Dank.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juli 2022)

Die Schaltung aus #10 habe ich auch noch erweitert um die EndSchalter und aufgrund von #12 auch noch um die EinschaltVerzögerungen beim Einschalten des Motors.
Die zeitliche Begrenzung der MotorAnsteuerung hatte ich ohnehin schon drin (zum Testen genügten mir 5 s), bevor die EndSchalter dazukamen.
LichtSchranke und SicherheitsLeiste habe ich (noch?) nicht vorgesehen.
Für die EndSchalter habe ich übrigens festgelegt, dass sie 0-Signal haben, wenn sie das Erreichen der Endlage melden.

Die vier Leitungen, die rechts bis zum Bildrand gehen, sind zu ignorieren - rechts des gezeigten Ausschnitts habe ich eine Simulation der EndSchalter programmiert.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Dezember 2022)

Ich habe das Thema bisher interessiert "beobachtet".

Ich hätte zu den Tor- Steuerungen (Sicherheits- Lichtschranke, Sicherheits- Schlagleiste etc. ) noch eine Frage:
- Theoretisch soll das "Einklemmen beim Zu- Fahren" verhindert werden, bzw.  soll das Hindernis (Mensch, Tier, Maschine ) wieder frei gestellt werden.

Wenn z.B.  der "Endschalter= Endlage Tor Offen" defekt ist (Kontakte kleben ), dürfte das Tor trotz Auslösung der  Sicherheits- Lichtschranke,
Sicherheits- Schlagleiste etc.  ja eigentlich nicht automatisch für eine "Not- Öffnung" frei fahren. Sonst könnten ja z.B. bei einem Rolltor die Lamellen aus der Führung gefahren werden, dann frei schlagen und eine neue Gefährdung schaffen.

Welche Prioritäten gibt es ?
- Endlagen- Schalter haben höhere Priorität ?
- Sicherheits- Schalter haben höhere Priorität ?

Unsere Rolltore haben potentialfreie 7 Schaltnocken - somit kann man
- "ES Tor offen"
- "Vor- ES Tor offen"
-  -- Frei ---
-  -- Frei ---
-  -- Frei ---
- "Vor- ES Tor geschlossen"
- "ES Tor geschlossen"
darstellen.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Regeln / Normen ?

Mfg mega_ohm


----------

